# calcium chloride sprayer pic's



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

this probably aught to be in the eq pic forum so Donovan you can move it if you like (like he wouldn't if i asked him not to )

i have had a difficult time in the past getting something to work for me so the other day i called ScottWood industries (calcium&mag chemical supplier) and he asked me why don't you just use a farm sprayer.....as long as you put down 35 GPA it don't matter what aperatus applies it

this is a custom skid sprayer that i built for the RTV so it don't fit the little 'kota to well, 

it is 18' wide with foam marker's and a teejet controller and valves 

i just used brown hypro nozzles at about 30psi

any Q's just ask. i am no expert in chloride application by any means but it worked well for me yesterday

RICK


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

So r u trating every thing like that now rick??

Were have to talk about that some one of these days


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

it only holds about 50 gal so i will at least start doing the drive lanes.

i have a 45' rig that holds 500gal. on a skid for the 1ton so i may even use that one ocasionaly

i am going to keep some in the sprayer so i can get on top of the trucks and spray the salter's with calcium


i hope it works out

Ron i plan on giving you a call latter today


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Rick, 

Ok i'm at home i'll PM u my house number


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Interesting. Make sure you FF the hell out of everthing or it will turn to dust. I know Calcium is better put down in strips but my neighbour has this new nozzle that sprays 16 ft from one centre nozzle. He just got it and showed it to me, he putting down around 50-60 g/acre of brine. He use to use a boom but got tired of folding it. Keep us informed about your new endeavour. Good Luck


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JD Dave;491933 said:


> Interesting. Make sure you FF the hell out of everthing or it will turn to dust. I know Calcium is better put down in strips but my neighbour has this new nozzle that sprays 16 ft from one centre nozzle. He just got it and showed it to me, he putting down around 50-60 g/acre of brine. He use to use a boom but got tired of folding it. Keep us informed about your new endeavour. Good Luck


that's why i did'nt want the rig in the toolcat. that little dakota is worth a heck of a lot less.i FF everything i could but i am still gonna salt-x it, the bed is rino-lined and

the "boomjet" is probably the boomless nozzle youre friend has. we tried them on herbicides but they are so un-accurate (probably because of overlap and without foam on the end's it's kinda hard to guess were you have been) that we was over or under aplplying chemical and damaging the grass but it would probably work great or this application

i had a "BIG-A" a couple of years ago that had a 75' and a 1500gal tank i kinda wish i would have held on to it now. but oh'well


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;491942 said:


> that's why i did'nt want the rig in the toolcat. that little dakota is worth a heck of a lot less.i FF everything i could but i am still gonna salt-x it, the bed is rino-lined and
> 
> the "boomjet" is probably the boomless nozzle youre friend has. we tried them on herbicides but they are so un-accurate (probably because of overlap and without foam on the end's it's kinda hard to guess were you have been) that we was over or under aplplying chemical and damaging the grass but it would probably work great or this application
> 
> i had a "BIG-A" a couple of years ago that had a 75' and a 1500gal tank i kinda wish i would have held on to it now. but oh'well


I'm very familiar with spayers, from floaters to pull type. I would never use that boom jet for the farm beacuse of accauracy and they don't make one that's 90 ft. The Dakota is a perfect choice for a truck and I'm sure you will learn alot by putting calcium down with this unit. Like I said I'm very interested in the outcome of your project. I've never tried Salt X before does it work well? What are paying for the liquid Ca if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Im very interested in this too.... Been thinking about starting to do this.


----------



## abbert55 (Jan 13, 2006)

I hope you can fold this thing while you are traveling down the road.... what happens if someone is coming from the opposite direction? Pics look wider than one lane


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

*thats nice!!!! very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

wow ,nice setup ,keep us posted how it works,are you brining with calcium only or salt brine and calcium together. i like that setup i am looking for something to add to a pickup with a dump insert to spray at the spinner ,i dont want calcium in my beds.i was going to put it near the cab shield with a square tank so it tucks up close.keep up the good work.
post some close ups of whole setup. the dog with no bugs.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

yeah it folds up to jsut a little wieder that the little truck.

cincy: it is just calcium but i buy it from the concrete plant for $1 per gal and applie 35gpa so it cost me $35 per acre.

i am going to take it appart and maybe put the pump and valve aperatus in the front of the bed and draft that way i can just slide in a fresh tote when needed


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

can i see some pictures of the motor and lines from the tank to the boom? what style lines are they? any problems with pvc?? if they are. this is very interesting to me.. 
thanks


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i'll try to find some on my comp, if not i'll have to snap some tomorrow but i'll explain:

2-26gal tanks plumbed with copper conectint the 2 at the bottom with a ball valve (i'll explain why later) and then off of those 2-1/2" lines i "T" into a 3/4" and then run a short peice of flex pipe between the copper and pump then on pressure side it is all 3/4" with another peice of flex pipe to the valve assy, and then on presure return i have 2 1/2" lines with a valve on it too

the reason for the valves is i can run both tanks together for 50gal or i can run chemicle in the second tank and shut off the first tank so i have clean water for rinse 

the aperatus is made up of 2tanks a hypro 4 roller pump and a 4hp industrial honda and teejet valve body's and regulator with a teejet contoller


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

heres another crappy pic 

i have 4 valves on this unit and the 4th is for the hose reel with the jd-9

i don't think pvc will work because of the vibration the little pump&motor makes but if you do you would have to use alot of rubber hose to keep it away from the pvc

i'll take pic's of the plumbing tomoroow


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

here is some pics of the plumbing 

i will be willing to help you get one setup, just give me a call and i'll walk you throuhg what i know (it'll be a short call) ;D

the valves in the last pic is what i use to select tanks or if chemical is for example i am going to run 10 gal short i will add chemical to back tand and the just draft 10 gal out of the front tank


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

power joke 

what was the aprox cost of this unit

how is it working for you 
what about in cab controler, just a simple switch or a few


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

here are a couple of images

the controller ~$500
the motor ~$450
the pump ~$100
the plumbing ~$100
the tanks~$100
the nozzle bodies&nozzles ~$150
the boom~$200
the skid~$150 w/labor
the foamer~$300 w/labor
the hose reel and JD-9~$250

i built the skid and boom from stock steel i did'nt buy nothing because no-one made what i wanted

but this was built for a acurate herbicide sprayer and building and just building one for de-ice you could get ny a lot cheaper

you would just need one electric ball valve one manual regulator (mine is electric) and some pipe that slides intp youre receiver hitch with some "wet boom nozzles"

all of witch can be found on this site http://www.sprayingequipmentsupply.com/teejet/744A-sprayer-control-kits.html

it works really well for herbecide and so far so good on calcium


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

hey thanks


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

why dont you buy a turbo tuff a guy has it on another thread and my boss has ir on a gator so i kno it works good let me get some links have some for you later but this is one

http://www.watertanks.com/category/9/


----------



## Snowgeek (Aug 22, 2008)

can someone help me with Salting tons/acre formula? Is liquid cheaper and/ or more effective than Salt?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i cant type anymore..... just keep reading threads , your questions comes up all the time


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Snowgeek;573241 said:


> can someone help me with Salting tons/acre formula? Is liquid cheaper and/ or more effective than Salt?


Elite is right.....just keep reading and you'll find every answer you want lol.

but in one word.....yes..um' kinda lol

liquid for a anti-ice or a de-ice requires about 25-45 gal of calcium and even more of sodium and mag.

calcuim costs about $1 per gallon

sodium takes 3 pounds of salt per gallon (if i remember right) so it's almost free.

pj


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

PJ . a couple of questions for you 

$1 per gal of cacuim , that would mean if applying at 30 gals, it would be equal to bulk salt for $120?

brine made urself would be 90-120 lbs per acre - thats cheap , any idea as to pre made brine? i dont think i can make it this late in the game


any "special mix" that you like , a combination of both?


2. im highly considering your gravity feed option , as i see the state of iowa, made a similar spray rig

any idea what i can do to get a tank, ? im thinking like 100-200 gals, depending, were do i get one with baffolds? 

i was thinking 2 inch, as the state used, not sure about the valve set up, being a manual with some type of linkage, or an electronic? what would you get for 2 inch?

as the tank gets low, i assume the the flow will slow down? anyway to regulate that ? would a gate valve do anything ? i assume that it will be mostly based on the holes i would drill?

if i do go the pressureized system , what nozzles? i calculated that i would want the red nozzles? or possibly the brown? 

i really am open to trying this, and your advice, im still considering the elecric pump set up , not sure yet , i did find larger electric pumps, but more dollars. ... reconsidering the gas,... but again , want this simple. 

one biggest advaantage towars the pressuized, is that i could stream 5-6 feet to each side of my truck .


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

elite1msmith;573373 said:


> PJ . a couple of questions for you
> 
> $1 per gal of cacuim , that would mean if applying at 30 gals, it would be equal to bulk salt for $120?
> 
> ...


here's a link to Dultmeier.com http://www.dultmeier.com/div-deice.asp they have a whole line of anti-ice products

here's a pic of a baffle ball

PJ


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

:waving: PJ


str you going to do parking lot's or drive lanes? both? 


both, mostly just drive lanes, again with a 1- mph app rate, i thought i did the math and it came out to some were between the browna dn red tips


about that electronic valve? 2 inch solinoid valve? does that also have a manuel over ride... iv never purchased them , i do understand how they work... just never had the opertunity to mess with them


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

elite1msmith;573466 said:


> :waving: PJ
> 
> str you going to do parking lot's or drive lanes? both?
> 
> ...


ELITE: i have to get back to work now, but feel free to call me


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

im very tempted either way , like i said in that other thread, i ran 5 nozzles, which i drilled a hole (and was larger than the brown tip (had one laying around) and the one little pump, ran 5 nozzels... fairly well, but at its max buy adding a second, that would make it 10 nozzels 

so do i want to spend the money on another electric pump, or on an electric valve? hmmmm im really liking the simplcity of a gravity feed system, and either way , i would need to buy a tank, and make a hitch mounted boom,


----------



## turboguy (Sep 16, 2008)

I would suggest you stay away from gravity feeding your unit. The flow will vary tremendously from when your tank is full to when it is near empty. If you want to do a little experiment to see what I am talking about take an empty 64 ounce soda bottle. Drill a 1/8 hole near the bottom, in the middle, and down a few inches from the top. Fill it with water and see what happens. The same thing will happen with a gravity fed boom. When your tank is full stuff will shoot out, have full it will stream out, near empty it will drip out. It might be OK to water down a dirt road or with salt brine which is cheap but not such a good choice. If you are using good stuff you are going to be paying a buck a gallon or so and will have enough waste that you are dumping money down the drain. A few storms and you will waste enough material that you could pay for a good setup.

When you shop for your tank try to stay away from a flat bottom tank. They will almost always leave 3 inches of liquid in the bottom that you can't get out. If you do go that way try to make a skid for it and drain from the bottom.

The two electric pump set up you talked about should work OK and let you do a speed that would be workable. Personally I don't think you need as many nozzles as you are talking about. Something like 16" spacing should work fine.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i have a way to even out the flow on the gravity unit, i wasnt too concerned with that... the main problem is wasted matieral when you the system down. the dollars would add up quick.

the cost of the 2 inch ball vavle would equal the same cost of the pumps... so i have decided to go with a pressurized system... prob using 3 pumps


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

turboguy;585568 said:


> I would suggest you stay away from gravity feeding your unit. The flow will vary tremendously from when your tank is full to when it is near empty. If you want to do a little experiment to see what I am talking about take an empty 64 ounce soda bottle. Drill a 1/8 hole near the bottom, in the middle, and down a few inches from the top. Fill it with water and see what happens. The same thing will happen with a gravity fed boom. When your tank is full stuff will shoot out, have full it will stream out, near empty it will drip out. It might be OK to water down a dirt road or with salt brine which is cheap but not such a good choice. If you are using good stuff you are going to be paying a buck a gallon or so and will have enough waste that you are dumping money down the drain. A few storms and you will waste enough material that you could pay for a good setup.
> 
> When you shop for your tank try to stay away from a flat bottom tank. They will almost always leave 3 inches of liquid in the bottom that you can't get out. If you do go that way try to make a skid for it and drain from the bottom.
> 
> The two electric pump set up you talked about should work OK and let you do a speed that would be workable. Personally I don't think you need as many nozzles as you are talking about. Something like 16" spacing should work fine.


HI TurboGuy......Welcome back to plowsite.... i guess?


----------



## turboguy (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Powerjoke. I appreciate the welcome.

Elite, I think you will be ok. The only potential problem I see is that 12 volt pumps draw a lot of amps. That is why the pumps you see are usually low output. If you don't have a heavy duty electrical system on your truck you might want to stop at two pumps but if you do have a fairly heavy duty electrical system you should be able to handle three pumps. I am guessing you are using sure flow pumps. You might want to check the amp draw on them. If I were in my office I could tell you but I am at a snow equipment show near Boston right now. 

Since you are going the 12 volt unit I would suggest you go with nozzles which is what I think you are planning, I would also suggest you go nozzles with check valves which have been talked about in this thread. They are only a few bucks more and otherwise the material between the pump and the nozzles will drip out for a while which is not good.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

the amp draw should be around 30 amps or so.... similar to a tailgate spreader with a Vib


----------



## turboguy (Sep 16, 2008)

Good, then I don't see it being a problem for you. Good luck on your project and I hope you post some photos when you get it done., I think you will have a pretty nice starter unit.

A couple of other comments and I am sure you would figure this out on your own. You were talking about driving 1 mph. That is pretty slow. You could do that with one pump,. With 3 pumps you should be able to go up to 15 mph with enough flow. That is faster than you are going to want to go anyway but better to err on the safe side.

You were talking about making your own brine but leaning away from it. We tried making a couple of simple inexpensive brine makers and it is really such a slow process that it is not worth it. The brine makers that Cargil and others sell for 50 grand or so work pretty good but I don't think there is a cheap way of doing it where you won't be spending hours making a load. If there was a good cheap way to make brine one of the anti-icing sprayer companies would have figured it out and offer it. I only see one on the market that HydroTerra sells and they do what we tried for our first attempt and it's not worth the powder to blow it up.

I know you are not going the electric ball valve route for for anyone else I will answer the other question you had. At least some of the electric ball valves have a manual override. For example Banjo's ball valves have a yellow knob on the top that you can switch manually if you have an electrical failure. I believe however that there are some electric ball valves that may not. I may check this out closer when I get time. I remember one on the one lane banjo valve but off the top of my head I don't remember anything on the teejet 3 gang valves for controlling multiple lane booms. I will look when I get a chance and post something for anyone who does need to know or so you know when you tackle your second unit in a few years.

Again, good luck and I think your unit will turn out just fine.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks, the application rate im aiming for is around 10 mph, - 2 pumps , would have the flow to do just that, but not enough pressure to over come the diaphram nozzels min pressure, so ill be using 3 pumps 

im interested in the brine, but for now i think im gonna use Cal. , ill be preweting salt as well, so im just going to use the same chemical and keep it simple...... tackle one problem at a time

im just going to do a single lane width applicator, so no boom selection will be nessesary, just turn the pumps on and off, pressure gauge behind the drivers window, as referance, i found a 100 gal tank around $220, that i kinda like.... my goal is too be around 500 set up


----------

